# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder insurance $22K job - recommendations?

## debunk

Hi there - new OB here and I'll be managing a small extension to the back of my house.  Basically replacing a derelict lean-to, it will be a box 9.5m long x 4.2m deep
The plumbing, electrical, concreting will be done by licensed trades, but the rest of it will be done with talented handymen,up to six different workers anticipated, perhaps more.  Starting with minor demolition next week.  
Looking for recommendations on what insurance I will need - and companies that supply it. Im in NSW.  Thanks in advance!

----------

